# How do I set up an access point on my Belkin N600?



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

I recently purchased a new Belkin Play Max N600 HD, much different to my old Billion 5100.
I'm only on an ADSL connection but will be upgrading to ADSL2 soon.

Anyway I have a Netgear WG602 v3 Wireless Access Point, and I was wondering am I able to put this somewhere else in the house and have it relay the internet connection to my devices (iPhone for example).

I'm in the User Interface of my Belkin Device but I have no clue how to actually set up this Netgear device to act as an AP.

I've changed one thing on the Belkin device, not sure if it'll make any difference. I changed the Wireless Band from 2.4Ghz to 5Ghz hoping that it'll strengthen the signal. Either way can someone help me with this? I don't have a clue on how to do this... 
I've attached a print screen of how the User Interface looks like in case any of the knowing would need some guide to where things are placed. =/

EDIT:
Also whenever I'm downloading it's a bit slow. I don't have the fastest internet only 1.5Mbps (150kb/s) but now I'm downloading at about 50kb, and from my computer at about 70kb. =/ These are at separate times.
=(


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Re the download speeds: make sure you have the latest firmware for the Belkin router. Then reset it to factory default settings and reconfigure it.

If that does not help, are those speeds for a Wi-Fi or ethernet connection to the router? If you've only tried Wi-Fi, please try ethernet so we know whether this is a router or a Wi-Fi issue.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It should be pretty simple to use the Netgear WG602 v3 as a wireless access point. If you don't have the user manual on CD you can download it here (after you get the download speed issues fixed, as the manual took awhile on my relatively fast connection).

If you really want to use it as a Repeater (or Range Extender), where you plug it in somewhere, don't have to run an ethernet cable to it, and it rebroadcasts the signal I do not understand from the manual if that is possible. If it is possible I guess it is the "Wireless Multi-Point Bridging mode" that is described on page 5-4. If you try that note that in Figure 5-3 the labels on AP1 and AP2 have been mistakenly switched.


----------



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

I went to this web address. Belkin Search and typed in the firmware F7D4401 Which is shown on the Image in the first post and it doesn't find it.

I went to the actual device on the Belkin Website and clicked on Firmware Update but the Hardware number is different to what shows on the User Interface. The one I'm downloading is a lower Hardware Number (F7D4302) I can't seem to find the actual Firmware for this =(

The number F7D4401 v1 matches the number thats on the actual device as well. I just can't seem to find it.

Secondly. I tried to connect to my Netgear device, but it didn't work. I tried connecting it straight to the computer (via Ethernet) and through the Belkin Device through Ethernet with the default IP 192.168.0.227 but it doesn't connect. I even did a Reset to factory defaults and it still couldn't connect. Am I doing something wrong? I just can't get things to work properly. I never had any problems with this Netgear Device.

Also, I'm connected via Ethernet. I'm getting my speeds however it isn't constant. I tried a few different sources and I still get my jumpy speeds. From 100kb/s to 160kb/s. On my older device (Billion) I would usually get constant speeds of 150kb/s to 180kb/s and anything it would just jump in between them. On my iPhone (I don't have a laptop) I would get about 50kb/s to 80kb/s. This is me being a meter away from the Belkin Device and with Full Network Bars.


----------



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay well, I feel like a complete idiot. I ended up finding the firmware for it. I updated it and all then I realized it doesn't need to be updated seeing it was the same version as the one I downloaded which is the latest one. I don't know why it said I needed to update it.

Anyway so I've 'updated it' so what do I do about accessing the Netgear Device?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Page 3-5 of the manual claims that if the Netgear is connected to the router it will be assigned an IP by the router. (And you can then look at the router's Dhcp client list to see what IP was assigned.)

If that doesn't work page 3-4 tells how to connect the Netgear directly to a computer to access it at its default IP address.


----------



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

I tired adding the MAC address of the Netgear Device manually and it said it was already in the list. I see it in the list, I have the IP however it still doesn't allow me to access it. It just times out. "Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to 192.168.2.4" I've used Firefox as well and that didn't work and with Internet Explorer it just does a default google search =/

As for page 3-4 I'm not sure how to configure the PC with a static IP address like it states in 1.a 
Despite that, I skipped that thinking that I could just connect and do it like that but that didn't work either.
So basically I Reset the modem, plugged it in via Ethernet, reset the computer and tried both 192.168.03.210(the one int he manual) then the defauly IP address 192.168.0.227 and neither worked. At the moment the Device is connected via ethernet to the Belkin Device and the Wireless and Ethernet lights are blinking. Not rapidly though.
Am I doing something wrong =/

EDIT:
I've reset the Netgear Device while it was connected to the Belkin Device, under the DHCP list it came with a new IP address (different to what It had last time) and it allowed me to access it.
Now to try and use it as a 'repeater'.

From what I'm seeing, it looks like it only works if its connected straight to the Belkin Device and it sending the signal to other AP's. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

So I was finally able to connect to my Netgear Device, I went into Wirless Bridging (Image Supplied)
and I chose "Repeater with Wireless Client Association"
I put in the LAN/WLAN MAC from my Belkin Device into the Netgear Device.
Details shown were

Remote Access Point: 1
MAC Address:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
SSID: Belkin.904A
Channel: 11
Signal Strength: 50

Is that all correct? When I moved the Netgear device Upstairs, I connected via wifi with my iPhone and I was able to select form my Belkin or Netgear device. How does the Repeater work if I have to select out of the two? am I missing a step or something?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't think with a Repeater that you would be able to distinguish between the original AP and the Repeater's rebroadcasted signal (except by signal strength). But then, I've never used one, so I'm just guessing.


----------

